# Paua Abalone Sources



## kronewi (May 18, 2021)

Can anyone tell me where I can find Abalone Sheets? All I have been able to so far find is a seller Etsy.


----------



## EricRN (May 19, 2021)

Check out www.mopsupplies.com.  I’ve ordered some nice inlay blanks from them before, although they can be a little slow to ship sometimes.


----------



## CREID (May 19, 2021)

Gotta start wearing my glasses. I looked at the title of this thread and wondered why someone was asking about Paula Abdul.


----------



## FGarbrecht (May 19, 2021)

It seems that fishing rod makers use abalone: https://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/SILVER-PAUA-ABALONE-p3467.htm.  Also urushi suppliers in Japan generally carry it.  I've purchased some from Mejiro and it is beautiful stuff.  They have a presence on Etsy as well as a website, shipping from Japan is very fast.


----------



## kronewi (May 19, 2021)

Thank you. I will check these folks out.


----------



## its_virgil (May 19, 2021)

kronewi said:


> Thank you. I will check these folks out.


I just did a google search and there seems to be several choices. Good luck.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jttheclockman (May 19, 2021)

There are many sources as mentioned but the 2 places I have always gotten from. For the thin real flexible sticky backed stuff I get from 
https://www.mudhole.com/supplies-rod-building/accessories-supplies/inlays-trim-bands-accessories


When I want the real deal stuff and also with stick back, but many more choices I go to the source of many vendors and they get it from here. 
http://hawaiilure.com/catalog/shells.html


----------



## kronewi (May 22, 2021)

Thank you John!


----------

